# Unflattering comparisons



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you ever have someone compare you to some celebrity and tell you you're just like that person & you are NOTHING AT ALL LIKE THAT PERSON?

One of my sisters says I'm just like Karen Walker ( the dark haired woman on Will and Grace). The first time she said that I was really shocked. I'm nothing like Karen Walker. Too weird.

Do you get unfavorably compared to anyone?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2016)

Many people compare me to the fictional Dr. Hannibal Lechtor, but that's TOTALLY unfair - we have two different eye colors!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Many people compare me to the fictional Dr. Hannibal Lechtor, but that's TOTALLY unfair - we have two different eye colors!



Uhmnn.. I think Hannibal is very sexy. I must be demented.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2016)

Heck - even _I_ think he's sexy!


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Feb 21, 2016)

I have never had interest in any celebs, as long as I am me that is all I care about.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 21, 2016)

My type or personality has never been compared to a celeb (because I'm one of a kind layful, but I've been told I look like a few. When I was younger, it was Jamie Lee Curtis. When I was in my 30s, it was Helen Reddy. In my 40s, Liza Minelli. Most recently I hear "Ellen Degenerous, but with dark eyes". None of those women are beauties, imo, but I like my face a lot, so it doesn't matter. Interesting to me is how much I've obviously changed over the years.


----------



## Lon (Feb 21, 2016)

Many people have asked for my autograph thinking I was Leslie Nielsen. I don't see it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 21, 2016)

I learned early on never to tell anyone they look like someone else.  The person almost never sees the comparison as flattering, no matter how good looking I think the person I compared them to is.


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman, is it your voice, your looks or personality that made your sister make the comparison?  I don't think Hannibal Lector looks sexy but I think the actor Anthony Hopkins does.  Lon, Leslie Neilsen has died so hopefully people aren't still asking you for his autograph.  You do look a bit like he did though.  

No one has ever compared me to any celebrity.  People at church years ago, used to come up to me and call me Mickey.  They said I looked like a gal named Mickey from Bakersfield.  One day she was visiting our church and I saw her and I wasn't impressed.    

I just remembered my daughter told me about a month ago that she and her husband were watching something British and thought the lady on there reminded them of me.  I will have to ask her what it was and then edit here.  


OK, I asked her just now and she said Sue Perkins.  I looked at some of her videos for a few minutes.  I don't wear my hair that short and when she was on a talk show she was sitting in (my opinion) an unladylike fashion, which I don't do.  I don't speak with a British accent and I am too claustrophobic to go down in the sewers with a camera crew.  We both wear glasses though.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 21, 2016)

I was once compared to Bill Parcels, wish I had his money, he can have the fame.  But on the other hand my father closely resembled John Wayne, same height & weight, broke horses, wore Stetsons & boots.  He created a stir in Germany & elsewhere in Europe while on a tour, people mobbed him wanting his autograph.  Even I thought he looked like him.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 21, 2016)

I looked like a butch Bette Midler...as I've gotten older...I still look like Bette Midler, simply divine! Just wish I could sing.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 21, 2016)

I just realized you said unflattering, so I guess never mind, except for the one time some guy yelled out Whoopi.  LOL!

Back in the day, it was always Clair Huxtable, but I thought that was more about demeanor, even by youngest brother always said I reminded him of the character back then, but a few years ago, a nurse, who was hooking me up for a surgical procedure, said, the same, that I reminded her of Clair Huxtable.  :dunno: But, once or twice, now hat I've expanded in body size, I will get Oprah.  I think it's because these are basically the most notable people of color some in this area are familiar with.  But, generally, not many unfavorable comparisons. Wait, there was that one time someone mistook me for miss piggy.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 21, 2016)

Linda said:


> BlunderWoman, is it your voice, your looks or personality that made your sister make the comparison?


The personality I'm pretty sure. That particular sister has been jealous of me my entire life. Why?... I have no earthly idea. She has always had very insulting or unflattering things to say about me. until the last few years when I think she has finally realized I'm the only family she has that's really there for her. Our other sister doesn't like her and won't have anything to do with her. It's so odd she compared me to that woman because that woman is a pill popping booze hound & I have never been a pill popper and might drink 3 or 4 times a year at the most. Plus that woman is very outspoken with insults & I'm not..so I don't get it. She has always viewed me in ways I think are very unrealistic and not like me at all.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 21, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I looked like a butch Bette Midler...as I've gotten older...I still look like Bette Midler, simply divine! Just wish I could sing.



I wish I could sing too  I love Bette Midler


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 21, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I just realized you said unflattering, so I guess never mind, except for the one time some guy yelled out Whoopi.  LOL!
> 
> Back in the day, it was always Clair Huxtable, but I thought that was more about demeanor, even by youngest brother always said I reminded him of the character back then, but a few years ago, a nurse, who was hooking me up for a surgical procedure, said, the same, that I reminded her of Clair Huxtable.  :dunno: But, once or twice, now hat I've expanded in body size, I will get Oprah.  I think it's because these are basically the most notable people of color some in this area are familiar with.  But, generally, not many unfavorable comparisons. Wait, there was that one time someone mistook me for miss piggy.


Maybe it's your voice. Clair Huxtable had a very pleasant voice


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't know that it's necessarily unflattering, but I'm told I look like Beau Bridges.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Maybe it's your voice. Clair Huxtable had a very pleasant voice



That was part of it, but, the word look like came into the equation as well when the nurse spoke of it.  I do know we have the same puffy face cheeks or someone said to me high cheek bones. k:


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah I'm good


----------



## Linda (Feb 22, 2016)

AprilT, I always thought Clair Huxtable was pretty, very graceful and quite a lady.

Blunderwoman, obviously your sister has some kind of a problem with herself and is just trying to make you feel bad.  It's hard to ignore people like that but that's probably what you should do.


----------



## Linda (Feb 22, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I don't know that it's necessarily unflattering, but I'm told I look like Beau Bridges.
> View attachment 27034View attachment 27035


Yes Bob, 2 good looking guys I'd say.  Quite a resemblance.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2016)

Linda said:


> AprilT, *I always thought Clair Huxtable was pretty, very graceful and quite a lady*.
> 
> Blunderwoman, obviously your sister has some kind of a problem with herself and is just trying to make you feel bad.  It's hard to ignore people like that but that's probably what you should do.



I agree, I thought it a compliment, I was in my 20's when I was getting those comparisons it was the early 80's.  Honestly, I was more surprised to have had that nurse say it some 30 years more than 60 lbs later.  :magnify: Must be the jowls, still the same adorable cheeks.    We do have the similar voice pattern and cheek structure.  I went to look at an old video, though, I can't say we look alike, there are some similarities in the way we talk to people even use of facial moment at times, especially when someone says something we think sounds stupid.  LOL!  I guess I get it now after looking at the video and thinking back on how ladylike I once was.  Oh well, lady like isn't a description I wan't used to describe me ever again it didn't serve me well back in the day.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Feb 23, 2016)

I have not been compared.  However... many times my husband has been told he looks like Anderson Cooper lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been compared to George Carlin lots of times, but I take it as a compliment.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Lon said:


> Many people have asked for my autograph thinking I was Leslie Nielsen. I don't see it.



Yeah. I can see a resemblance, Lon. How many _remember _Leslie Neilsen any more?


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I just realized you said unflattering, so I guess never mind, except for the one time some guy yelled out Whoopi.  LOL!
> 
> Back in the day, it was always Clair Huxtable, but I thought that was more about demeanor, even by youngest brother always said I reminded him of the character back then, but a few years ago, a nurse, who was hooking me up for a surgical procedure, said, the same, that I reminded her of Clair Huxtable.  :dunno: But, once or twice, now hat I've expanded in body size, I will get Oprah.  I think it's because these are basically the most notable people of color some in this area are familiar with.  But, generally, not many unfavorable comparisons. Wait, there was that one time someone mistook me for miss piggy.



Felicia Richard ain't bad, April! I'd be happy with that. If I were a woman and a person of color that is.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Linda said:


> Yes Bob, 2 good looking guys I'd say.  Quite a resemblance.



I agree. I think that's pretty close. I always have admired your picture, Bob. _*Great smile!*_


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Frank Sinatra gets lucky!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

I love the photo sharing you guys!

Ok in the 80's a whole lot of people told me I looked like Bernadette Peters. I never thought I did. I will put a pic of me from the 80's up and a pic of her. My sister in law always told me I looked like Ann Margaret. I looked NOTHING at all like Ann Margaret. I think she needed glasses. These days I think I look like Aunt Bea from Mayberry RFD LOL

Me in the 80's




Bernadette Peters in the 80's





Ann Margaret





Aunt Bea





Me these days with my hair pulled back


----------



## Linda (Feb 24, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Yeah. I can see a resemblance, Lon. How many _remember _Leslie Neilsen any more?


I've always liked Leslie Neilsen's movies and since seeing him full on butt naked, in what I think was his last movie, I will never forget him.  I like people who can make me laugh and he could.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

Linda said:


> I've always liked Leslie Neilsen's movies and since seeing him full on butt naked, in what I think was his last movie, I will never forget him.  I like people who can make me laugh and he could.


He was hilarious!


----------



## Linda (Feb 24, 2016)

BW, Ann Margret no, Bernadette Peters yes.  I always thought Bernadette was really pretty.


----------



## Linda (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes, we do have a young Frank Sinatra on here.  I also thought I saw a young Red Buttons on this forum too but I didn't say anything in case he didn't think Red was as cute as I did.  I forget who the member is but I know there is a photo of him and his date or wife somewhere on this forum.  I even googled Red Button's photo to make sure I was correct and I was.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

Linda said:


> BW, Ann Margret no, Bernadette Peters yes.  I always thought Bernadette was really pretty.


Thank you. I never saw it, but lots of people said that. Thank you


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

BW, you look good as BW. _You _seem happy with the way you look. You think your sister doesn't like you very much. 
So why do you care what she says or thinks? _You _seem to like yourself. I like you. At this age, why do _any _of us care what others think? Perhaps some of our "younger" one's on here. I have no one left in the world whose opinion of how I look matters to me one whit.

What the devil is a whit? :shrug: Oh well. It sounds good at the end of a sentence anyway,


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> BW, you look good as BW. _You _seem happy with the way you look. You think your sister doesn't like you very much.
> So why do you care what she says or thinks? _You _seem to like yourself. I like you. At this age, why do _any _of us care what others think? Perhaps some of our "younger" one's on here. I have no one left in the world whose opinion of how I look matters to me one whit.
> 
> What the devil is a whit? :shrug: Oh well. It sounds good at the end of a sentence anyway,


You know Rock that's really one of the coolest things I discovered about getting older.. it just stops mattering  Thank you ((hugs))


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

He was a wonderful Canuck! I loved him in the leather outfit, doing the make my day commercial!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> He was a wonderful Canuck! I loved him in the leather outfit, doing the make my day commercial!


he was a funny funny guy. They have a new show now called Tribeca they are raving about, but I was disappointed. Once you've seen Leslie Neilsen do it no one else is good enough.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Linda said:


> Yes, we do have a young Frank Sinatra on here.  I also thought I saw a young Red Buttons on this forum too but I didn't say anything in case he didn't think Red was as cute as I did.  I forget who the member is but I know there is a photo of him and his date or wife somewhere on this forum.  I even googled Red Button's photo to make sure I was correct and I was.



I forgot about Red Buttons. I remember he had a shtick where he put his hand up by his ear and sang a little ditty. A funny guy, but I think he died young.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman you have gorgeous eyes.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 24, 2016)

I have been told I look like Valerie Bertineli.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> BlunderWoman you have gorgeous eyes.



Thank you so much  Blinky blinky


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I have been told I look like Valerie Bertineli.



Lucky you  She's a cutie


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Lucky you  She's a cutie



THAT was the word I was called,and hated until I hit my 40's,lol 
I then embraced  and love the word.lol


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> THAT was the word I was called,and hated until I hit my 40's,lol
> I then embraced  and love the word.lol



funny how how those things change isn't it? *grin*


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> funny how how those things change isn't it? *grin*




Hell yes,lol


----------



## AprilT (Feb 25, 2016)

Very pretty BW


----------

